# Complications during pregnancy



## kbarron (Jul 16, 2008)

Does anyone have any experience with billing for gestational diabetes or hypertension complicated by pregnancy during the antepartum stage? CPT states to bill the appropriate E&M for complications. thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## kbarron (Jul 16, 2008)

*Pregnancy complication*



kbarron said:


> Does anyone have any experience with billing for gestational diabetes or hypertension complicated by pregnancy during the antepartum stage? CPT states to bill the appropriate E&M for complications. thanks in advance for your help.



Any takers on this???????


----------



## reichtina320 (Jul 17, 2008)

The AAPC just had an audio conference on OB; the speaker was on one of the boards there........maybe you could find out who she was and see if she would mind answering your question....she was very knowledgeable.

Thanks


----------

